#ubuntu-us-sc 2012-06-04
<kendfinger> Hello! I am from Walhalla in the Golden Corner!
#ubuntu-us-sc 2012-06-08
<adroidman_> hey
<adroidman_> anyone online?
#ubuntu-us-sc 2013-06-08
<DredTiger> Anybody here
<DredTiger> ?
<DredTiger> I have a MBP 8,1 with a solid state drive, 16GB RAM and I5 4 core CPU at 2.30GHz
<DredTiger> When I reboot it takes 5.5 minutes to shutdown and get back to what passes for a post on a MB
<DredTiger> Has anyone else seen anything like such slow reboot times?
<DredTiger> I'm running 13.04, btw
<DredTiger> I asked this question in #ubuntu but there were no takers
#ubuntu-us-sc 2014-06-05
<bag3960> hello guys
<bag3960> i have been trying to install reaver on ubuntu
